# A really nice product!



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

After seeing the pics of the english syle leads that fellow member whitelabs8675 makes, I had to have one. We talked about it via pm and he told me that he now has 2 different colors. The original, a green and brown camo, and now a desert camo. I opted for the new desert camo and am very happy that I did. It is real nice and well made. This lead will probally be the last one I'll ever need to buy. One of my training group members showed me his new lead from whitelabs8675. It was made very well and it validated my decision to get one. It's just the right length and folds up nice and compact to stuff in my pocket when I have to "hide" it while running tests. It's big quality for little $. Shoot him a pm, you'll be glad you did. 


whitelabs8675,
Thanks for the fast delivery and for a great product.


----------



## JS McKinney (May 3, 2008)

Mike is correct. Good homemade product with good service at a good price.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes I have to say I really am glad that I bought one. Great product


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys glad yall liked em. Hope they bring ya some good luck.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

I also am really happy with mine. They are extremely well made, and way nicer than the similarly priced, mass produced counterparts.


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hope yall are getting some passes under those good luck leads!!! Love to see some pics...


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

whitelabs8675 said:


> Hope yall are getting some passes under those good luck leads!!! Love to see some pics...



Here ya go........


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hope to see a Grand pass one day Jersey........... Congrats so far.


----------

